# Can I workout every day?



## IBChillin89 (Sep 8, 2012)

So, I have been going to the gym every day. It's been nothing but beneficial to my body. Someone I know did some research and saw it is bad to work out every day. Do you guys have any information about this subject?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

From programs I've observed and professional advice, working out every day is not recommended. Especially if you are doing weights, and your volume of weights is increasing each time. Your body will become too taxed at a certain point, and you will risk overuse injuries (like tendonitis) that take awhile to recover from. Do yourself a favor and take at least one break day each week.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Sure you can, but you need to plan your workouts accordingly. Core and cardio can be done every day. Alternate upper body and lower body every other day and you have a seven-day-a-week program that is sustainable. There are many variations on the same theme.

Your body does need rest and so the advice is not bad, but rest does not have to mean a "full stop" day.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Your body needs rest, but as @*Mr Canis* indicated you can just alternate what you do each day. When I'm training I usually work out 6 days a week an hour or two a day. Weights usually every other day working a different part of the body and then cardio & core the other days.


----------



## sehvral (Apr 19, 2013)

Depends on how hard you work out. If you're doing max effort, then either take a day off between sessions or do a split routine (upper/lower, strength/cardio, etc). If you're doing lighter workouts that are less intense, then yeah, every day is fine.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sure, as long as you aren't doing extreme power lifting.


----------



## Callisto88 (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't see a problem with some aerobic activity every day, maybe not intensive activity. Do NOT lift weights or engage in resistance training every day. You need to give the muscles a chance to rebuild and rest or you could injure yourself very seriously. Recommend 3 times a week weight lifting (say Monday, Wednesday, Friday), 4-5 times a week aerobic activity, maybe only 3 or 4 days of those should be intensive (so go light at least once or twice a week and use that to break up consecutive days). I usually weight lift and do aerobic activities on the same day, so I only have to go to the gym maybe four times a week at most. 

Source - my old college professors and coursework

I would recommend reading anything from the American College of Sports Medicine. Here's a public information page.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

According to research working out everyday is bad for you??


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it. Running or jogging every day increases risk for plantar fasciitis, ankle sprains, tight calves and knee injuries. Weight training every day *WILL* result in central nervous system fatigue, muscle weakness and injury. Your body needs at least one rest day per week.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you plan on doing the same thing every single day or actually vary things up a bit?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Working out every day is good, if you have days of non-strenuous workouts mixed in with one or two vigorous workouts in a week and focus on different muscule categories for weights and a mix of cardio and stretching.

If you keep to one thing or push yourself to the limit every day, of course that's bad.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends what you mean by working out everyday, you didn't elaborate. Lifting heavy everyday? Terrible Idea imo. 

if you mean lifting/stretching/yoga/running and doing one of these everyday, I think that could work.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

When I have winter break and some more time, I am going to try to exercise 5 times/week (crossfit), well see how that goes. It should be interesting, considering I plan on sleeping a ton and eating right. Hopefully it will be one month well spent.


----------



## Lizardking1210 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, it depends on what you mean by "workout".

Cardiovascular activity - Running-jogging, Swimming, Bicycling, Jump-rope, etc. You could do everyday no problem. 

Strength Building activity - Weight lifting, Dumbbells, Barbells, body weight exercises - 3 days a week. 

Reason - If your goal is to build muscle and increase strength, over-training muscles results in the exact opposite of your goal, and you risk overkill and burnout. 

Also, a healthy amount of sleep and good quality food is a necessity, if your wanting to increase physical performance-fitness. 

Source: Me. I used to be 160 pounds and could bench-press 245.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Think of your body like a machine. Obviously if you always run a machine hard and don't give it the proper maintenance time, it will break down. Also the machine requires the proper fuel to run optimally so diet is also important.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

If you are doing extreme work outs everyday, even if you are alternating body parts, EVERY SINGLE DAY is STILL not the way to go.

6 days a week of HARD working out is OK though. You can even use the 7th day foam rolling, stretching with bands, and LIGHT stretching. But, again, if you are going to work out HARD every day, make sure you take at least one easy day.

The body acts as one more than you would think. It is a single unit.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess if you wanted to workout everyday and get ripped, simulate Marine boot camp. Just make sure to eat enough.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

SharpestNiFe said:


> If you are doing extreme work outs everyday, even if you are alternating body parts, EVERY SINGLE DAY is STILL not the way to go.
> 
> 6 days a week of HARD working out is OK though. You can even use the 7th day foam rolling, stretching with bands, and LIGHT stretching. But, again, if you are going to work out HARD every day, make sure you take at least one easy day.
> 
> The body acts as one more than you would think. It is a single unit.


Had to look up foam rolling. Interesting stuff.


----------

